# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Τι στήνεται τώρα >  #15055 RadioWiFi, Πετρούπολη

## senius

*#15055 RadioWiFi, Πετρούπολη*



*Εξοπλισμός :*

1x RB435G
4x Πιάτo αλουμινίου Gibertini 80 cm
4x Feeder nvak 5 giga
4x MikroTik R52nM, miniPCI 802.11a/b/g/n dual chain, 200mW
1x Wistron neweb CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g
1x Interline Horizon omnidirectional antenna 2,4 GHz / 9 dBi
Καλώδιο LMR-400
3x αντιρήδες με συρματόσχοινο 5mm
Ιστός τουμπο 2'', 3.0 m
Μεταλλικό κουτί : IP65 28x35x16


*Λειτουργικό :* Mikrotik v6.xx with BGP + routing filter.

*Υποστήριξη :* Ο κόμβος υποστηρίζεται από 1x τροφοδοτικό Power Supply 13.8 VDC - 5 A, with yuasa battery 12V-7Ah, για τυχόν διακοπές ηλ.ρεύματος, 1x Σταθεροποιητής τάσης 2000 VA με LCD, 1x Xpower Protect 1000series UPS 1500VA Line Interactive Tower Black

*Graphs κόμβου :*
Wireless : http://10.44.186.1/graphs
Wireless : PRTG Traffic Grapher : http://www.grapher.awmn:8080/sensorlist.htm

*Σελίδα Wind :*
Internet : https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=15055
Wireless : https://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=15055



*Backbones*


*senius (#10636)*
SSID: awmn-10636-15055
IEEE 802.11*n*
https://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=10636
Δήμος Αθηναίων -- 7,352km --
signal -60-61 db, link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 01/11/2014

*hurricane80 (#19074)*
SSID: awmn-19074-15055 
IEEE 802.11*n*
https://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=19074
Κοινότητα Πεντέλης -- 17,6km --
signal -62-63 db, link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 11/01/2019

*JB172 (#11087)*
SSID: awmn-11087-15055 
IEEE 802.11*n*
https://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=11087
Δήμος Βύρωνος -- 11,559km --
signal -62-63 db, link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 11/03/2018

*Trackman (#2379)*
SSID: awmn-15055-2379 
IEEE 802.11*n*
https://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=2379
Δήμος Μελισσίων -- 14,428km --
signal -60-61 db, link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 15/04/2015

*TrackmanWP (#23357)*
SSID: awmn-15055-23357
IEEE 802.11*n*
https://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=23357
Δήμος Μελισσίων -- 14,446km --
signal -61-63 db, link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 22/05/2021



*Access Point*

*ssid :* awmn-15055_radiowifi_AP
Κανάλι επικοινωνίας 2447


Πληροφορίες : Για τους πελάτες client, λειτουργεί προσωρινά DHCP, και μόνιμα STATIC ip.
Οποιος client ενδιαφέρεται να συνδεθεί, πρέπει να στήλει pm να του δωθεί STATIC ip.


***************************************************

Καλώς μας ήρθες Σπύρο.
Ευχαριστούμε !!

----------


## JB172

Καλορίζικος !

----------


## gas

Kαλες δρομολογησεις!!! Μπραβο στους εμπλεκομενους

----------


## senius

Στον κόμβο RadioWiFi (#15055) δημιουργήθηκε νέο ββ λινκ, με άριστα αποτελέσματα με τα κάτωθι :
*hurricane80 (#19074)*
SSID: awmn-19074-15055 
IEEE 802.11*n*
https://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=19074
Κοινότητα Πεντέλης -- 17,6km --
signal -62-63 db, link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 11/01/2019

----------


## senius

Στον κόμβο RadioWiFi (#15055) δημιουργήθηκαν δύο (2) νέα ββ λινκ σε Ν, με άριστα αποτελέσματα με τους κάτωθι :

Trackman (#2379)
TrackmanWP (#23357)

(Ευχαριστούμε τον Γιάννη Trackman, για την κάρτα MikroTik R52nM, miniPCI που μας δώρισε)





> Ο εξοπλισμός του κόμβου RadioWiFi (#15055) έχει ως εξής:
> 1x RB435G
> 4x Πιάτo αλουμινίου Gibertini 80 cm
> 4x Feeder nvak 5 giga
> 4x MikroTik R52nM, miniPCI 802.11a/b/g/n dual chain, 200mW
> 1x Wistron neweb CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g
> 1x Interline Horizon omnidirectional antenna 2,4 GHz / 9 dBi
> Καλώδιο LMR-400
> 3x αντιρήδες με συρματόσχοινο 5mm
> ...


Ενημερώθηκε η αρχική σελίδα του κόμβου, καθώς και το WIND.

Ευχαριστούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους.
Συνεχίζουμε.!

----------

